# Squats in Brooklyn



## Bibritt (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone know anyones ?


----------



## Nerdypunkkid (Jun 25, 2011)

the batcave in gowanus part of brooklyn is a squat. people come and go but its been empty for the past year or so. 3rd street and gownus. go to the bridge on 3rd street but dont cross over look for a small passage oposite the bridge tower and the passage has yellow posts. go along the passage and over the fense the batcave is the giant red buidling


----------

